# Autocar 100 cheap fast cars S3



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Autocar 26th March reckons that the S3 is arguably the best hot Audi in a decade ??, due to 'best steering rack and fun loving chassis,etc. Claims that it's so good that one of lotus's chassis engineers drives one every day.
They said the TT steering and chassis was bit dead.

Thought it was basically same chassis steering. ???

Any comments


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Good choice! ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Just blew away an S3 today in my TT 275. Handling in the wet was simply superb, S3 was all over the place.

Yeah....you on the A322 between Bagshot and Bracknell 11am. You know who you are. Toasted!!!!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh you are so tough....

There's more to life than "toasting" other road vehicles with lesser bhp.

You weren't the overturned TT on the M32 by any chance?


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

No, how could I have been the TT that overturned on the M32 the other day when I TOASTED an S3 yesterday!

I hope the TT driver was OK by the way, not a nice thing to happen.

Fun is about taking risks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

You must be one cool dude toasting a S3, especially on a fairly straight dual carriage way like the A322. You must have really tested the handling on the roudabouts!
btw I was only in 2nd gear...


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

N8TTC,

Seriously? I can't believe it. As an S3 owner, all I ever seem to read from the automotive press about the S3 is bad news.

Autocar/EVO are the prime culprits for slagging the car off!!

In reality though, its a great all rounder. Good handling, could be better though; great performance; superb off-the-line traction; great looks; and a superb interior, especially newer models.

AL


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

> Autocar 26th March reckons that the S3 is arguably the best hot Audi in a decade ??,


quite right... BUT the other contenders in the best low cost hot audi are ??

Audi S2 ?


----------

